# Doordash Scheduling



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I went to the DD office today to get officially activated and was told that it makes no difference whether you schedule or not. She actually recommend that I dont sign up for the schedule. Ive held off going to the office for over a month because I wasnt sure about this. They just opened a new location at a Starbuck's not to far from my house so I finally decided to go. Not sure how busy DD is in my area (DC) but I was def glad to hear it.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Sigh... that just reinforces why it's been so terrible the past few months. 

Shift caps with pre-scheduling resulted in enough work for drivers who signed on for a specific shift. Under this method I would regularly earn $20-25 an hour or more.

Allowing people to log on at-will floods the market with drivers... I'm *lucky* if I get close to $20/hour now, it's closer to $14-15, with $10-11/hour on really bad shifts.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

In Phoenix, we only have pre-scheduling unless demand is supposedly currently high. How they measure demand is questionable. I've extended my shift because of supposedly high demand and then gone 30 minutes without an order.

Figure out which periods for your area are good and schedule those shifts in advance. You don't want to be stuck only being able to get in between 2pm and 4pm!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

LOL, my favorite is when I've sat idle for the last 45-60 minutes of my shift - zero orders - and the DoorDash app pops up a window informing me "we are seeing very high demand right now - would you like to extend your shift and earn more money?"


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I have yet to begin dashing. I tried to log on twice and both times was told there wasnt enough demand. I wasnt in a real busy area but it was lunch time and I thought I would be able to get on. Oh well I guess I will have to try scheduling after all



andaas said:


> LOL, my favorite is when I've sat idle for the last 45-60 minutes of my shift - zero orders - and the DoorDash app pops up a window informing me "we are seeing very high demand right now - would you like to extend your shift and earn more money?"


So if DD is really dead during your shift can you just log off or do the penalize you for ending your shift early?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

If it's really dead I usually just sit on my sofa and watch TV.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

andaas said:


> If it's really dead I usually just sit on my sofa and watch TV.


Lol damn I wish I could do that. I live approx 5 miles away from the coverage area so I'm stuck in my car until I quit for the day. 
I did dash for the first time today and it was ok. Only 2 orders in 2 hours but they were both pretty easy. Both were ready and paid for when I got there and good parking. $17.50, $5.50 in tips and pickup + drop off all under 5 miles. Not sure how often I will be dashing but glad I finally got to experience it.


----------

